# The face of EVIL!



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

One of the mods got one of these the other day and I thought I'd post a few pics of mine . He's PURE EVIL, but since the wife loves him I keep him around. 
A. Jacobfriebergi, The Devil himself.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow... who knew the devil was that pretty!


----------



## RickB68 (Apr 27, 2008)

That is a beautiful fish! It's a shame some of these cichlids can't go by:
"Can't we all just get along?" :wink:


----------



## FishGeek (Sep 29, 2007)

He is mighty handsome


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> Wow... who knew the devil was that pretty!


He's probably in disguise... :lol:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> That is a beautiful fish! It's a shame some of these cichlids can't go by:
> "Can't we all just get along?"


 Yeah I wish he would! His latest Kills were a J. Reagani and an otterpoint male. :roll: Fortunately he ignores my Haps for the most part.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

his fins look perfect, I like! :thumb:


----------



## liquidkiwi (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry if I seem ignorant for asking...but is this the A. jacobfriebergi or the A. baenschi (Benga/ Sunshine peacock)?

It's just that I bought 4 peacocks from LFS about 2 weeks ago, 1 male, 3 females. The male has been coloring up gradually and is beginning to look very much like the very nice fish you have pictured here with yellow over the body and a blue face, and a blaze over the dorsal fin.

Just want to make sure I got all my facts right.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking fish, but it isn't an Aulonocara jacobfriebergi.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I was also thinking it doesn't really look like a Jacobfreibergi... Could it be an Aulonacara Baenschi or otherwise an Aulonocara Stuartgranti?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He could be a Jacobfriebergi hybrid mix with Stuartgranti Maleri. would be my guess.

Does look kinda Jacobfreibergi in the face and the brighter white line in the dorsal, but overall does not look like a pure fish, but more like Maleri


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

It may well be a mix. It was sold to me as a Female Peacock , no other info. I'm not that knowledgeable with africans , so my ID was based mostly on comparing photos to my fish. My ID was Lemon Jake , which I have read was a A. Jacobfriebergi strain. He definately has the attitude! Anyone who knows what this guy is though feel free to say so.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

You know He does look more like a Maleri. :? He used to be a lot more blue, that's when I made my ID on him . Now that he has matured a bit he's more yellow( just figured that was normal) Maybe he's a maleri with an identity crisis. Either way that suckers pure evil!


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

i have a lemon jake and he doesn't look like your fish at all.plus i got a sunshine peacock and he looks like your fish but doesn't have any blue in the face but hes only 2.5".


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> i have a lemon jake and he doesn't look like your fish at all.plus i got a sunshine peacock and he looks like your fish but doesn't have any blue in the face but hes only 2.5".


 When he was younger he was a dead ringer for a Jake, hence my misidentification. Of couse he was also Mislabled at the LFS. Man so many of these peacocks look so much alike as juvies.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Just goes to show you how different personalities of fish can prove counter to their reputation.
I've never had a baneschi that wasn't timid, at their best, mine have held their own. Others say the same thing about Red empress or Blue Dolphins but I'll tell you that I've had Red Empress that have behaved like your peacock or worse, and my 4.5" blue Dolphin is presently king of a tank with 7" Tyranochromis and 7" D. Kwinge and 7" Phenochilus and 5" n. venustus. The guys is just plain evil!

Conversely, my Nimbochromis Livingstoni has always been a pussycat giving no problems to anyone.

But certainly, Jakes are more likely to be more dominant than stuartgranti types.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

this is not a true Baenschi, which are quite mellow


----------

